# موضوع الشهر, عضو الشهر و مشرف الشهر



## My Rock (24 أغسطس 2006)

بعد اسبوع من الان بالظبط سيتم تعيين موضوع الشهر و عضو الشهر و مشرف الشهر في اعلى المنتدى

بعد اسبوع من الان سوف نعلن النتائج و سنضعها في اعلى المنتدى

ترقبوا النتائج بعد اسبوع من الان

يعني الاول من الشهر التاسع

الي عاجبه اللقب يشد حيله لان احتمال الاختيار يكون من نصيبك

سلام و نعمة

---------------------------------------
تحديث بتاريخ 31   /  8  / 2006

*مبروك لكل من:*

*ramyghobrial** بلقب عضو الشهر*
*mirit_thabet** بلقب مشرفة الشهر*
*ramyghobrial** بفوز موضوعه *جمل يقولها الولد ولا يطيق سماعها من البنت* بلقب موضوع الشهر*

*اللقب سيبقى شهر كامل الى ان نجد فائزين جدد*

---------------------------------------


----------



## ميرنا (24 أغسطس 2006)

*شكرا يا روك *


----------



## artamisss (25 أغسطس 2006)

* ههههههه يبقى اسمى  عمرى  ما هاشوفه *


----------



## My Rock (25 أغسطس 2006)

*كويس انك تعترفين بالكسل يا ديانا ههههه*


----------



## Coptic Man (25 أغسطس 2006)

*طيب خلاص عاوزين نشوف نشاطك القديم يا ديانا

انتي كنتي نشيطة جداااااااااا*


----------



## ميرنا (25 أغسطس 2006)

*اوعى تصدقيهم دول بيغرونا فى الاول وبعدين يشغلو البنات وهما يقعدو اسئلينى انا *


----------



## My Rock (25 أغسطس 2006)

*كدة يا ميرنا... مش عارف ليه اعطيناكي لقب نائبة المشرف العام... شريرة...*


----------



## ميرنا (25 أغسطس 2006)

*امال يعنى اسيبهم كدا محدش يقولهم على الحقيقه اتقو الله دول ولايه *


----------



## My Rock (25 أغسطس 2006)

*خلاص خلاص, سيبيهم يخسروا اللقب...*


----------



## ميرنا (25 أغسطس 2006)

*ولا لاء يتنازلو لغيرهم هيه دى المحبه*


----------



## My Rock (25 أغسطس 2006)

*طيب ولا تزعلي يتنازلوا بدل ما يخسروا...*


----------



## ميرنا (25 أغسطس 2006)

*طيب مش هقول لاء *


----------



## peter2006 (25 أغسطس 2006)

ايه هي الشروط؟؟ وارجوا الرد عليا


----------



## My Rock (25 أغسطس 2006)

peter2006 قال:


> ايه هي الشروط؟؟ وارجوا الرد عليا


 
*لايوجد الشروط, الاختيار يتم حسب النشاط للعضو و المشرف و تميز الموضوع*


----------



## artamisss (27 أغسطس 2006)

* صدقونى  انا عارفه انى بقيت كسلانه  جدا بس ده لانى  تعبت فى الفترة الاخيرة كتييييييييييييييير 
بالاضافه لانى معنتش بطيق اقعد على الكمبيوتر اصلا  
 معلش اصل انا كنت  مدمنه نت وكمبيوتر بس الدكتور قالى بلاش منه  علشان هاتتعبى  قوى  قدام  فا بتديت اخف شويه شويه  معلش  اعذروووووووووونى *


----------



## My Rock (27 أغسطس 2006)

*سلامتك يا ديانا*


----------



## artamisss (27 أغسطس 2006)

* الله يسلمك  ياروك 
ميرسى  *


----------



## ميرنا (29 أغسطس 2006)

*حسدوكى يا دودو بخرها يا روك*


----------



## artamisss (29 أغسطس 2006)

* تقريبا كدة  يا ميرنا *


----------



## My Rock (31 أغسطس 2006)

*مبروك لكل من:*

*ramyghobrial** بلقب عضو الشهر*
*mirit_thabet** بلقب مشرفة الشهر*
*ramyghobrial** بفوز موضوعه *جمل يقولها الولد ولا يطيق سماعها من البنت* بلقب موضوع الشهر*

*اللقب سيبقى شهر كامل الى ان نجد فائزين جدد*


----------



## ميرنا (31 أغسطس 2006)

*مبروك رامى وميريت *


----------



## Coptic Man (31 أغسطس 2006)

*الف مبرووووووووك علي تميزك يا رامي باشا

والف مبروووووك ليكي يا ميريت 

عقبال كل الاعضاء *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (31 أغسطس 2006)

الف مبروك رامى وميريت وعقبال المره اللى جايه :smil12:


----------



## ميريت (1 سبتمبر 2006)

انا بفتح المنتدي دلوقتي اتخضيت لقيت اسمي
هرقص من الفرحه بالرغم من حالتي النفسيه الطين

انا مش هسال اختارتوني ليه
انا هشكركوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
من هنا لبكواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ميريت (1 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرسي يا روك 
وميرنا و هوت وجيرل ان جيسي
بجد مش عارفه اقلكوا ايه
هرقص ياجدعان من الفرحه


----------



## ميريت (1 سبتمبر 2006)

الفرحه نستني اقول مبروك لرامي


مبروووووووووووووك يا رامي مبروك مبروك مبروك بجد بجد بجد تستاهل


----------



## ramyghobrial (1 سبتمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> *مبروك لكل من:*
> 
> *ramyghobrial** بلقب عضو الشهر*
> *mirit_thabet** بلقب مشرفة الشهر*
> ...


 
*ياروك بجد مش عارف اقولك اية الف الف الف شكر دة لقب على راسي من فوق ربنا يخليكم *

*[*=ميرنا*QUOTE]مبروك رامى وميريت[/QUOTE]*

*الله يبارك فيكي ياميرنا ربنا يخليكي*

*[Coptic Man=QUOTE] 
الف مبرووووووووك علي تميزك يا رامي باشا[/QUOTE]

الله يبارك فيك ياعم كوبتيك انا عارف ان دكر البط لية علاقة بالموضوع :spor22: 





			
				girl in jesus قال:
			
		


الف مبروك رامى وميريت وعقبال المره اللى جايه :smil12: 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
الله يبارك فيكي عقبالك وشكرا للتهنئة بتاعتك
*


----------



## My Rock (1 سبتمبر 2006)

*الف مبروك ليكم من جديد, و للتذكير,, الاختيار كان عن طريق المشرفين ايضا, فالشكر مقدم لهم ايضا*

*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## ++menooo++ (1 سبتمبر 2006)

*ramyghobrial**الف الف الف مبروك يا رامى اللقب الجميل ده انت فعلا تستحقه و يارب تبقى دايما العضو المميز و نشوف مواضيعك الحلوه ربنا يوفقك يا جميل*
*mirit_thabet*
*و الف مبروك ليكى يا ميريت انتى فعلا بتكونى جديره باللقب زى كده فى اى منتدى و اعتادنا على انك تبقى نشيطه دايما يارب دايما و ربنا يوفقك*


----------



## Fadie (1 سبتمبر 2006)

مبروك يا رامى و مبروك ميريت و فى نشاط مستمر دايما ليكلل الرب تعبكم بالنجاح

تحياتى و محبتى


----------



## ramyghobrial (1 سبتمبر 2006)

++menooo++ قال:


> *ramyghobrial**الف الف الف مبروك يا رامى اللقب الجميل ده انت فعلا تستحقه و يارب تبقى دايما العضو المميز و نشوف مواضيعك الحلوه ربنا يوفقك يا جميل*
> *mirit_thabet*
> *و الف مبروك ليكى يا ميريت انتى فعلا بتكونى جديره باللقب زى كده فى اى منتدى و اعتادنا على انك تبقى نشيطه دايما يارب دايما و ربنا يوفقك*


 
ربنا يخليك يامينو الف شكر ياحبيبي


----------



## ramyghobrial (1 سبتمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> *الف مبروك ليكم من جديد, و للتذكير,, الاختيار كان عن طريق المشرفين ايضا, فالشكر مقدم لهم ايضا*
> 
> *سلام و نعمة*


 
واية الهدايا ياروك طيب


----------



## ramyghobrial (1 سبتمبر 2006)

F a d i e قال:


> مبروك يا رامى و مبروك ميريت و فى نشاط مستمر دايما ليكلل الرب تعبكم بالنجاح
> 
> تحياتى و محبتى


 

الف شكرا يافادي ربنا يخليك


----------



## ميريت (2 سبتمبر 2006)

++menooo++ قال:


> *ramyghobrial**الف الف الف مبروك يا رامى اللقب الجميل ده انت فعلا تستحقه و يارب تبقى دايما العضو المميز و نشوف مواضيعك الحلوه ربنا يوفقك يا جميل*
> *mirit_thabet*
> *و الف مبروك ليكى يا ميريت انتى فعلا بتكونى جديره باللقب زى كده فى اى منتدى و اعتادنا على انك تبقى نشيطه دايما يارب دايما و ربنا يوفقك*


 



ميرسي يا مينو ربنا يخليك


----------



## ميريت (2 سبتمبر 2006)

F a d i e قال:


> مبروك يا رامى و مبروك ميريت و فى نشاط مستمر دايما ليكلل الرب تعبكم بالنجاح
> 
> تحياتى و محبتى


 



ميرسي يا فادي بجد مش عارفه اقولكوا ايه


----------



## ميريت (2 سبتمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> واية الهدايا ياروك طيب


 

ايه يا رامي الجشع دا
هتسكت ولا احكي لهوت علي نانسي
وبعدين هوت مهيصدق
هتلاقيها انتشرت
علي العموم براحتك
لو خايف علي موضوع نانسي يبقا متخشش موضوع انا فيه:yahoo: 
يانا يانت يا رامي


----------



## ramyghobrial (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*ولايهمني يامرمر*
*بس انت فييين ياروك عايز الهدايا*


----------



## My Rock (3 سبتمبر 2006)

*هدايا في ايه؟ عاوز هدية كمان؟*


----------



## ramyghobrial (3 سبتمبر 2006)

*اة طبعا عايز هدايا تغيير لون الاسم مثلا حاجة من هذا القبيل ولو ممكن 200 جنية ماشي مش هاقول لا *


----------



## My Rock (3 سبتمبر 2006)

*في احلى من اللون الاخضر؟ داه لون الدولار يا رامي...*


----------



## ramyghobrial (3 سبتمبر 2006)

*بتثبتني ماشي ياعم روك انت وذوقكك بقى *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (3 سبتمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> *
> الله يبارك فيكي عقبالك وشكرا للتهنئة بتاعتك
> *




 العفو  ده اقل واجب يا رامى .....


----------



## My Rock (3 سبتمبر 2006)

*رامي, شكلك زان على اللون الاصفر هههههه*


----------



## ramyghobrial (3 سبتمبر 2006)

*اشمعنى الاصفر*


----------



## My Rock (3 سبتمبر 2006)

*لانه خاص بالمشرفين *


----------



## ramyghobrial (3 سبتمبر 2006)

*اةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة لاياباشا انا مش طماع خلينا في الاحمر كويس*


----------



## ميرنا (3 سبتمبر 2006)

*ايه الحلاوه دى دانتا فعلا مش طماع احييك ليك مستقبل دى عالم مفتريه يعم *


----------



## My Rock (3 سبتمبر 2006)

*ههههه عسل يا رامي...*

*هديتك بعد الشهر هذا... هدية حلوة حتفرح ليها!*


----------



## ميرنا (3 سبتمبر 2006)

*انا عارفه هدايه روك ممكن يرزعك حركه متدخلش المنتدى اصلا*


----------



## My Rock (3 سبتمبر 2006)

*هههه خليها مفاجئة يا ميرنا*


----------



## ميرنا (3 سبتمبر 2006)

*ماشى يا زعيم وانا هسكت*


----------



## ramyghobrial (3 سبتمبر 2006)

*لا مش تسكتي بقة ياميرنا انا عايز المفجاة دلوقتي لكن تقولي شهر لا ياعم*


----------



## My Rock (3 سبتمبر 2006)

*1  /  10 اعلنها ليك يا رامي ههههه*


----------



## ramyghobrial (3 سبتمبر 2006)

*بقة كدة ياروك ماشي ماشي*


----------



## My Rock (3 سبتمبر 2006)

*لازم تفرح و تفرفش يا عم!*


----------



## ميرنا (4 سبتمبر 2006)

*ايوه يا رامى افرح دلوقت لحسن بعد كدا فرحتك ممكن تخليك مش مستوعب اللى هيحصل *


----------



## My Rock (4 سبتمبر 2006)

*رامي عسل مافيش داعي تنكدي عليه يا ميرنا*


----------



## ramyghobrial (4 سبتمبر 2006)

*ربنا يخليك ياروك انت حبيبي يابني*


----------



## My Rock (5 سبتمبر 2006)

*انا ادافعلك يا رامي, بس اوعى تخلي ميرنا تعصب, لاني وقتها اكون معرفكش خالص*


----------



## ميرنا (6 سبتمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> *رامي عسل مافيش داعي تنكدي عليه يا ميرنا*


 

*خلاص يا روك هبقى ابعده عن المنتدى علشان النمل بس :beee: *


----------



## ميرنا (6 سبتمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> *انا ادافعلك يا رامي, بس اوعى تخلي ميرنا تعصب, لاني وقتها اكون معرفكش خالص*


 

*مفيش حد  فهمنى فى الدنيا دى كلها قدك يا زعيم :dntknw: *


----------



## ramyghobrial (6 سبتمبر 2006)

*هو انا ادها ياعم *
*بس ربنا يجعل كلامنا خفيف عليها بس*


----------



## ميرنا (7 سبتمبر 2006)

*طلعتو عليا سمعه يا ظالمه*


----------



## ramyghobrial (7 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *طلعتو عليا سمعه يا ظالمه*


 
يالهوي ماعاش ولا كان :budo:  اللي يقول كدة يافندم 
خليكي هادية كدة ومش تتنرفزي 
وربنا يجعل كلامنا خفيف بس عليكي :yaka:


----------



## ميرنا (7 سبتمبر 2006)

*شايف كدا يعنى طيب *


----------



## My Rock (22 سبتمبر 2006)

*ترقبوا موضوع الشهر و عضو الشهر و مشرف الشهر مع مفاجئات جديدة حلوة*


----------



## الريم (23 سبتمبر 2006)

ماهي شروط اختيار الموضوع لديكم وهل المشاركة في المنتديات الغير
مسيحية ستدخل مواضيعها في الاختيار


----------



## ramyghobrial (23 سبتمبر 2006)

*ياعم روك اناقولت اخف انا الشهر دة علشان ادي فرصة بقة للعضاء التانيين يخدوها مني *
*اي الواحد اخد انة كل مايخش الموقع يالاقي اسمة منورة كدة*
*بس هانقول اية دونييييييييييييا*


----------



## Coptic Man (23 سبتمبر 2006)

الريم قال:


> ماهي شروط اختيار الموضوع لديكم وهل المشاركة في المنتديات الغير
> مسيحية ستدخل مواضيعها في الاختيار



*يكون موضوع زياراته كثيرة وفكرته جديدة او يكون بيناقش قضية هامة 

ولو لاحظت الموضوع الفائز الشهر اللي فات كان مش مسيحي 

بالتوفيق

واهلا بك معنا في منتدي الكنيسة العربية *


----------



## My Rock (23 سبتمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> *ياعم روك اناقولت اخف انا الشهر دة علشان ادي فرصة بقة للعضاء التانيين يخدوها مني *
> *اي الواحد اخد انة كل مايخش الموقع يالاقي اسمة منورة كدة*
> *بس هانقول اية دونييييييييييييا*


 
*ههههه لا يا عم اذا كان على كدة, ليك عهد مني ان عمرك ما حتكون عضو الشهر بعد الشهر داه... حتى أسأل كوبتك...*


----------



## Coptic Man (23 سبتمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> *ههههه لا يا عم اذا كان على كدة, ليك عهد مني ان عمرك ما حتكون عضو الشهر بعد الشهر داه... حتى أسأل كوبتك...*



*طبعا انتا بالذات يا رامي استحالة هتكون عضو الشهر :smil12: *


----------



## ramyghobrial (23 سبتمبر 2006)

اية ياجدعان ناويين تكوني تخلوني مشرف الشهر ولاا اية:smil12: 
بس انا حاسس ان حد وذكم عليا 
او يبقى بقة اكيد مش عضو الشهر اكيد عضو السنة
لا لا لا كتير عليا ماستحملش كدة


----------



## My Rock (23 سبتمبر 2006)

*مشرف الشهر؟ مش لما تكون مشرف الاول ههههه*

*تتذكر الهدية الي طلبتها *

*قررنا فصلك من عضو الشهر لابد*

*يمكن نختارك موضوع الشهر ههههه*


----------



## ramyghobrial (23 سبتمبر 2006)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*اةةةةةةة بقة كدة*
*ماشي ياروك *
*ماعني كنت محضرلك مفجاة بس خلاص بقة*


----------



## Coptic Man (23 سبتمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *اةةةةةةة بقة كدة*
> *ماشي ياروك *
> *ماعني كنت محضرلك مفجاة بس خلاص بقة*



*مفيش مفأجاة ليا انا كمان :smil13: *


----------



## ++menooo++ (23 سبتمبر 2006)

*طيب ايه رأيكم يا شباب لو نعمل فتنه فى المنتدى يعنى نعمل ادمن الشهر و طبعا هما 2 و فى الحاله دى هنهدى النفوس بينهم اوى يعنى *
*ههههههههههه و نشوف المناسفه*
*ربنا يستر على عضويتى*
*انا بهدى النفوس بس:smil12: :smil12: *


----------



## Coptic Man (24 سبتمبر 2006)

*هههههههههه*

*طلع الادمن من الشغلانة دي يا مينو*

*وابعد عن الشر يا حبيبي *

*انتا لسه صغير بلاش تلعب في عش الدبابير*


----------



## My Rock (24 سبتمبر 2006)

*رامي هات الهدية بتاعتي لا اعطيك هدية جديدة = الغاء عضوية لمدة شهر ههههه*


----------



## ramyghobrial (24 سبتمبر 2006)

*وقف عضوية شهر يااااااااااااااخبر *
*بس برضة انسى خلاص*


----------



## My Rock (24 سبتمبر 2006)

*هات الهدية لحسن انفذ فيك حكم الاعدام المعروف في المنتدى*


----------



## My Rock (29 سبتمبر 2006)

*سيتم الاعلان عن الموضوع و العضو و المشرف مع بعض المفاجئات بكرة بالليل*


----------



## ramyghobrial (29 سبتمبر 2006)

*مش عارف ياروك *
*انت عندك سرعه في الاستجابة ودقة في المواعييييييد رهييييييبة يااخي*
*هههههههههههه*


----------



## My Rock (30 سبتمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> *مش عارف ياروك *
> *انت عندك سرعه في الاستجابة ودقة في المواعييييييد رهييييييبة يااخي*
> *هههههههههههه*


 
*قصدك ايه؟ بلا تلميحات و مقدمات, هات من الاخر :smil12: *


----------



## ramyghobrial (30 سبتمبر 2006)

نسيت حاجة كمان 
ذكاء خارق :t33:


----------



## My Rock (30 سبتمبر 2006)

*يعم شكلك عاوز تنطرد, مالك؟*


----------



## ++menooo++ (30 سبتمبر 2006)

*لا و نسيت انه مصرى و بيتنكر عامل نفسه من العراق *
*يا حج ده بيتكلم احسن منى و منك مصرى ههههههه*


----------



## merola (4 فبراير 2007)

*شكرررررررررررااااااااااااا رووووووووووووووووووووك
يــــــــارب عـــقـــبــــالــــــى 




*​


----------

